

Rate My Startup: Basecamp + Yammer for employees, customers and partners - JarekS2

Recently we have launched a service called Disqourse and would very much like to hear HN community feedback! http://disqourse.com
======
happybuy
Visually, the site is clean and well designed.

However as a product I'm still not clear exactly where it would fit into a
businesses needs. Is it a sales lead management tool? A customer support tool?
An easy to use CRM? Project management software?

I think most of your target customers may be confused by these cross-
functional purposes. IMHO, you need to simplify the messaging and purpose of
the product. I think the tag line "Private Social Network for Your Business"
confuses the positioning further.

The actual service may be great but I think you need to work on how you
describe and position it. For instance, it may be simpler to use positioning
like: "The easiest way to manage and develop sales leads into successful
projects."

------
JarekS2
Clickable link: <http://disqourse.com>

